# It's BadMojo, bitch



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Yo! I am a 14 yeers young lad from CT, Usa! I just picked up on riding this season, and I love it more than most anything else, ever. I love it more than painting rocks so they look like animals. Actually, I like most things more than painting rocks to look like animals. Like mountain biking. And reading horror novels. And fishing. And swimming. And sailing. And trying to build shit that always ends up being something different than what I wanted it to be. And acronyms. Acronyms kick ass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome men, enjoy the forum.


----------

